# George Follmer Classic



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the video version of the flyer:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Due to bad weather this event has been postponed.


----------

